# Baby bird needs a home



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a friend (aquaintence really) who did something really stupid. He got his girlfriend a pet cockatiel. He was trying to be really nice but you just should never buy pets for people unless you know they want them. Long story short she can't keep the tiel and he has no desire to either. 

He was planning to re-home but had no plans of interacting with the baby in the meantime which may be a while since he wants a lot. 

So now I have a baby bird that while adorable I really can't keep either. I agreed to keep her until she finds a home. He was able to return the cage but not the bird.

I had to break quarantine with my new baby and they are caged together. They came from the same place but I am still not thrilled about it.

Anyway, sorry for the long story but I now have this precious, very sweet female cinnamon pearl baby who is looking for a home.

I would love to keep her but I am at my limits. Even if I got permission I really like my smaller numbers.

He is asking $75 (he paid almost $130) and I told him that it will be hard. I will post pictures tonight. She really is an adorable swet little baby. I think around 3 months old? He is going to look up the hatch date and I will update.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

$75 is a good asking price for a non-petstore. Especially for hand tame lol. Has he tried ebayclassifieds.com? That's how I sell babies and I always get a good response. Hope she finds a good home!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, he has a post there too. It's not a bad price, I talked him down from $100. She is a pet store bird but they are hand fed there so the babies are tame


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hoobly.com is also a good place, and birdsnow.com...both have free advertising for pet birds.


----------



## Donivan2009 (Jul 13, 2012)

I really wish I could take her, but I already have two girls and the cage isnt big enough for a third. If I had the money, I would take her in a heart beat, especially since we live so close. But I cant afford the $75 and a new cage. But keep us posted on how things go, I hope she finds a real loving home!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Cinnamons are Kevin's favorite.  I wish I wasn't maxxed out.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Not Cinnamons. lol. Pearls are his favorite!


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

I wish I could take her, but I would imagine three would be a crowd and right now we are remodeling our office/bird room, so everyone is in the living room and I have no way to quarantine. Hopefully she finds a good home


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Not Cinnamons. lol. Pearls are his favorite!


She is very pearly!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> She is very pearly!


Unless you want a pied male who needs little human interaction and has a soft spot for lutinos.... lol. 

I hope she finds a really good home.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is the little cutie. You know you want her 



















Look at this face!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

UGH *dies*
And it just HAD to be a pearl? great -_-
i so wish i could get her! 
sadly, i have four babies already and i DON'T by any means have an extra 75$...or a ride to Tennessee!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She is so..PEARLY!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> She is so..PEARLY!


I know! She is really a sweet little baby too. She has to find a home soon because I get attached too easily. I have already thought of a name for her but haven't given it to her, cause if I name her I will keep her. 

But I couldn't see just ignoring a sweet hand-tamed baby because you made an idiotic mistake.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I'll take her if you pay shipping.  lol.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, shipping is so expensive now!! Our airport only does Delta and last time I shipped it was $160.00! 

But since you mentioned it, I would ship if someone would be willing to pay that crazy price lol!


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

;A; so adorbz. I wish I could take her, but Tennessee isn't exactly in the neighborhood for me


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

See but price plus shipping is $235..without even meeting the bird prior to getting it. I just can't do that lol.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

EEK over 200$ for a tiel? sorry hun, aint gonna happen! all of my little babies were free. literally! rescues  all of them


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol! I didn't really expect anyone to pay that .


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, I PAID for my rescue bird! I must be nuts. :wacko:


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Well my brother's friend was allergic and going to put them up on craigslist. having had family with cockatiels before, we decided to get them. Three free little darlings that i love 
Ari was to be let out a window...at first it was a joke in the post but her ad had been up so long before i replied she said she was literally almost ready to let her out a window. and was glad that i decided to take her  she was really nice! seemed to love her tiels but Ari wouldn't stop being a brat to her 26 year old cockatiel!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Lol, I PAID for my rescue bird! I must be nuts. :wacko:


It depends. If you got the bird from an actual rescue shelter that is common. I paid way more for my bunny than I would have if I had just gone and bought one but I wanted to give an unwanted bunny a home and not support the pet shops.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, and she was spayed, which is great!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

You have a bunny to!?! what kind! i have a dutch and a possible rex/harlequin mix!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is a lilac. She is a big girl, weighs @ 7 lbs! Rex's are my favorite, so soft!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG Frank is the SOFTEST thing in the world!

Lilac bunnies, Harlequins, and Rexes look the same! shape of head and body, all of it!
you should post a picture of her  Frank weighs about 6 pounds(he is a dwarf rex harlequin mix)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is a link with some pics. http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26305


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is adorable! I wish I lived closer to you.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I just fell in love with one chunky bunny! Here is a link to see Frank, hes fat to 
http://i.minus.com/ibaio6bEfRMUrb.jpg 
http://i.minus.com/illd7jNQBeuJa.JPG

I still really want that pearl girl.. ugh shes so pretty!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Frank is adorable! I love that Japanese Harlequin color!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

He is a lilac harlequin(find it funny that your baby is a lilac breed lol)
He is diluted because of the rex, he would otherwise be orange and black. like a true harlequin. SO FUZZY AND SOFT!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice. We are so OT here but I'll say one more thing, I had a blue magpie harlequin holland lop before her and he was gorgeous! And oh so sweet. RIP Blue


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG a harlequin LOP!??! i think i just died. two of the most adorable rabbits in the world!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll send you pics When I can, he was gorgeous!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I want that pearl.  She's gorgeous!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

You could have her


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> You could have her


I totally would if my hands weren't full already. lol.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Jaime, I'm starting to think this is a conspiracy where you just get birds to coerce Meagan into having them. Sorry, secret's out.  :innocent:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know I know. Actually I was just talking to Meagan and I am going to keep this one. I can't resist. I should never have taken her home. But like Meagan said, it's not like I went out looking for another bird, they just fly to me.

I am now at my absolute limit and even if one flies on my shoulder in my back yard I will shoo it away!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

We all knew you were going to keep her.  Besides, she looks like Lily. Don't you think that's, like, karmic balance or something? 

So, what's her name?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know, right! I couldn't believe a cinnamon pearl came into my life. Lily is doing excellent in her new home too. Ivy had a bit of a hard time but is now coming around to having a friend. 

Her name in Paisley


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awww, that's perfect for her. Now we need more pics. Immediately.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, maybe not immediately since I am at work (working really hard as you can see) but very soon


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

OH MY GOD! Lol, I had a feeling.  and I hope you don't shoo any loose birds away!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so weak lol! And no, I would never shoo a run away tiel away. I would try my best to find the bird's home!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Or you might keep 'em.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Probably. I cannot deny it.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Jaime, I'm starting to think this is a conspiracy where you just get birds to coerce Meagan into having them. Sorry, secret's out.  :innocent:


lmao. she wants me to have 11 birds just like her. 

i wanted her pretty bad, but god i have my hands full with the 4.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I really do want someone to be as crazy as me lol! I'm glad you couldn't take her and now you still get to see pics!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

i know! paisley is a wonderful name for her.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! I am going to have to declare my other baby as a gender do I can name him/her. I'm leaning towards girl due to wing spots.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DNA test.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I really do want someone to be as crazy as me lol! I'm glad you couldn't take her and now you still get to see pics!


My hubby is that bird crazy. For the longest time I thought it was me until I realized I only ever came home wiht birds if he was with me, otherwise I was OK by myself. Now that we are downsizing ten sounds like a really good number to me! lol And I had this feeling she wasn't going anywhere once you got her home.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think Paisley is a cute name


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

10 IS a good number! I really liked having ten after having had 16. But 11 is okay too . And I'm glad I'm not the only one lol!

And thanks! I thought of Paisley the moment I saw her but was trying to refrain from naming her! . I have wet bird pics I will post once I get to work tonight


----------

